# Dang, what is happening in Fargo?



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

They expecting war with the Soto's?

Nestled amid plains so flat the locals joke you can watch your dog run away for miles, Fargo treasures its placid lifestyle, seldom pierced by the mayhem and violence common in other urban communities. North Dakota's largest city has averaged fewer than two homicides a year since 2005, and there's not been a single international terrorism prosecution in the last decade.

But that hasn't stopped authorities in Fargo and its surrounding county from going on an $8 million buying spree to arm police officers with the sort of gear once reserved only for soldiers fighting foreign wars.

Full article:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...omeland-security-funded-military-weapons.html


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Considering the size of Fargo and "yeah" the fact it's on the Minnesota border :wink: , 
I don't think having an armored vehicle is excessive.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

ND is secretly planning to become it's own country. We are just gearing up............................. :rollin:

Actually Fargo could be a terrorist target. It is/was? a base for the Air Guard...........


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Minot AFB is/ was always known to be on the top of the list for places terrorists and foriegn powers would love to hit. When I was in the Air Force, stationed at Whiteman, another Missle base, we were ALWAYS doing anti terrorist and asset recovery exercises.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Better safe than sorry! If they have the equipment and don't need it, big deal. If they don't have it, and they need it, people die.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Besides it is only tax payers money. If they need more they know where to get it, like every place else.

 Al


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

much ado about nothing. A Columbine type even happens there without that stuff and the same people screaming now would be screaming about not having that equipment.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Striped1, you speak the truth!


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

striped1 said:


> much ado about nothing. A Columbine type even happens there without that stuff and the same people screaming now would be screaming about not having that equipment.


I beg to differ with you, it is a BIG THING.

My son-in-law is a Conservation Officer and when he leave the house he has: G22, M4 and 870. Why in the world does he need three weapons, you ever have a USFW Officer stop you on a refuge, what is he carrying, yep three very similar weapons? Holy frig, conservation officers armed for war. If the conservation officers are carrying three very potentate weapons, for sure your local LEO's have the same or very similar armament.

Almost all jurisdiction have a SWAP team and they are MORE than capable of handling whatever is thrown at them.

Why go beyond that point and give them military capabilities, that is the job of the National Guard, not the local law enforcement department. The mission of the National Guard is to respond to domestic emergencies and combat missions.

You sir are putting toooooooooooooo much trust in your local political scene, as Ben Franklin stated many years ago: They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

the day will come when many of these armed organizations will turn against the citizens they now protect. it has happened all over the world for all of history. the day will come. we just don't know when. think about it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So questor would rather see his son in law killed because he doesn't want him to carry enough weaponry to get the job done, and 6162 has been reading too much SciFi. How many 4 or 8 man SOs are going to "turn" on the people they protect? Even large depts, here in ND any way, don't have enough manpower to take over.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

makes perfect sence for a game warden to have those guns....almost everyone he talks to in the winter is armed. And theres a big differencr between our enforcment turning on us than that of a third world country


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Savage260 said:


> So questor would rather see his son in law killed because he doesn't want him to carry enough weaponry to get the job done, and 6162 has been reading too much SciFi. How many 4 or 8 man SOs are going to "turn" on the people they protect? Even large depts, here in ND any way, don't have enough manpower to take over.


If you have ever been in harms way, how many weapons did you carry? I only had a M16.

As for my son-in-law with his three issues weapons, which one would he use on a grizzly?

This is a SciFi quiz - What 3rd world country:

*****
. President in 1941 sent a request to congress to raise the tax for wealthy to 99.5% and was ****** off when they only raised it to 90%?

*****
. Rudy Ridge
The incident led to one of the most intensive internal reviews of an FBI investigation ever (that was prior to Waco). Attorney General Janet Reno established a Justice Department task force to investigate the events at Ruby Ridge. The task force concluded in a 1994 report that the FBI's Hostage Rescue Team *overreacted* to the threat of violence and instituted a shoot-on-sight policy that violated bureau guidelines and *Fourth Amendment restrictions on police power*. The FBI disciplined 12 agents and employees, including Larry Potts, then the head of its criminal division for their roles in the operation. 
What queue does Randy locate his wife, son and dog?

*****
. Waco massacre 
76 people (24 of them British nationals) died in the fire, including more than 20 children. Did you ever ask yourself, where did the tanks (2) and aircraft come from?

*****
. Internment of over 100K Japanese-Americans in 1942, they had 72 hours to sell everything prior to be skirting off to the camps.

The above might be extreme, but certainly food-for-thought!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

And there are the pepper spraying insidents at that west coast college where they want the college president to resign now. How easy would it have been to us a gun. Remember Kent state that was also in America, leaders do not always maintain control.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

questor, if you carried ONLY an M-16 then you SHOULD be smart enough to know that your son in law would be at a huge disadvantage carrying JUST a pistol, or JUST a rifle. You should KNOW that a single rifleman is the smallest military unit possible. How is that any different from a single LE officer with a rifle, or any single civilian with a rifle? Don't they all have the same "military capabilities"? I would certainly think so, you don't need an automatic rifle or grenade launcher for that.

I know a lot of LEOs and it would be just plain STUPIDITY to send them out into the world with the bad guys with only one weapon. The right tool for each job as it happens. Try bringing your pistol to my rifle fight and see how well you do. The grizzly is low on the list of worries your son in law will face when doing his job. I am thinking the looney, anti government, nut job with a scoped 30-06 that would love to "prove a point" by taking a shot at an agent of the government would be more to worry about. Not to mention the poachers that don't want to get caught and just might be dumb enough to pull the trigger, ect.
By the way, some of your words might make your son in law a little worried. 

Your examples don't have any thing to do with local LE "taking over" any thing. Try again!

Al, are you saying they should have used a gun instead of pepper spray? Wasn't the NG called in for Kent State? Your examples are way off base, and confusing. Are you for or against local LE with those statements?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I kind of agree with all of you guys. The police are up against well armed nut jobs, and the government is often to heavy handed. As for Ruby Ridge in Montana, how does a trained FBI sniper(at 100 yards) shoot a lady through the head perfectly when he says his target was the husband 100 feet away? They didn't like his wifes anti government mouth, I would say she was the target, and they shut her up forever. The husband won three million when he sued the government for wrongful death. They were in the wrong. Then there are the Freemen in Montana, and the Posse Comitatus here in North Dakota. We have them here in Stutsman county. They have extreme views on property rights. Remember Gordon Khal? He didn't want government telling him what to do on his farm, but he burned up the road going to cash his government checks.

The solution is let the law enforcement be prepared for the bad guys, but keep yourself well armed also. The second amendment is not about chasing Bambi around the woods.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I kind of agree with all of you guys. The police are up against well armed nut jobs, and the government is often to heavy handed. As for Ruby Ridge in Montana, how does a trained FBI sniper(at 100 yards) shoot a lady through the head perfectly when he says his target was the husband 100 feet away? They didn't like his wifes anti government mouth, I would say she was the target, and they shut her up forever. The husband won three million when he sued the government for wrongful death. They were in the wrong. Then there are the Freemen in Montana, and the Posse Comitatus here in North Dakota. We have them here in Stutsman county. They have extreme views on property rights. Remember Gordon Khal? He didn't want government telling him what to do on his farm, but he burned up the road going to cash his government checks.
> 
> The solution is let the law enforcement be prepared for the bad guys, but keep yourself well armed also. The second amendment is not about chasing Bambi around the woods.


Well said...and I agree 100%.

As for questor, I have been in harms way as well. I had an M4 and a sidearms (M9) to be exact. Also I served as a wildlife officer in alaska. We were armed with a sidearm, remington 870 12 ga and a M4. I will tell you, for grizzly the 870 is the weapon of choice. Yes you familiy member has all 3 in his vehicle, but he doesnt carry them all at once. He employs them as needed. I used my 870 way more than any other weapon. Cracker chells for bear control, rubber culgs for moose harassment, etc.... Its about having the right tool available when needed. As a wildlife officer everyone he encounters is likely armed and usually a wildlife guy is working solo. I would rather be well armed and not need it, then wish I had it when my life is on the line.

Another thing a lot of people forget is, a great deal of an officers equipment comes out of his own pocket. If you dont like what they offer you, many departments give you the opportunity to buy what you prefer. And the local cops taking over....please, they dont have the firepower to take my house if I dont let them in....you should be far more worried about your governments push to disarm the american people, instead of a few cops getting the gear they need to feel comfortable with. Always remember too, sometimes the worst tragedies happen when the people and first responders least expect them!


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

questor said:


> striped1 said:
> 
> 
> > much ado about nothing. A Columbine type even happens there without that stuff and the same people screaming now would be screaming about not having that equipment.
> ...


So in your opinion, when a cop is alone and dealing with a psychopath toting a stolen AK-47, he should use maybe a slingshot or a paintball gun? Come-on man! The first time I walked in on 4 guys poaching fish, all armed with handguns and 1 with a short barrel shotgun, I felt pretty undergunned with just a sidearm. Its a scary situation in the woods alone with 4 fellas your about to give a major fine too. Trust me!

These guys face the unknown everyday. Im not saying every officer is a good person, but many are. Yet everyday they deal with societies worst people. Thats what made me realize it wasnt the job for me. The people you try to help dont appreciate it, and 90% of my time was spent dealing with folks I would never associate with away from work, drug users, drunks and criminals. I think they should get grenade launchers if thats what they want....dont wanna get blown up???? Dont shoot at a cop! :rollin:


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

They are planning to ambush and shoot anyone in the area that mentions Jerry Lundegaard or the movie FARGO.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

having a choice of three firearms is a LONG way from practicing building clearing tactics and using armored vehicles.


----------

